
Things Programmers Should Never Say: “Who Wrote This Awful Code ” - chrisperkins
https://shubhamjain.co/2017/02/25/things-programmers-should-never-say--who-wrote-this-awful-code/
======
photonios
I've cut my fair share of corners to ship a product on time. Every time I
somehow decide that cutting a corner is justified, I leave some comments in
the code explaining why I decided to cut corners and how I think it should
actually be done. I usually put something similar in the commit message.

As the company I worked for scaled from three guys to 50+ people, these
comments have helped newcomers to the code base tremendously. Whenever someone
encounters some not-so-great implementation, they know why and there are some
pointers on how to make it better. It's been especially helpful to
students/juniors we've hired that would maybe not even have figured out that
the solution is sub-optimal.

It also prevents future me from coming back to some code and starting to
harbor passive aggressive feelings towards past me.

------
airbreather
I wonder how many times someone has said that to realise it was them.

